# Unknown Colourful Goby ?? NEW PICS



## matt_bet (Dec 6, 2006)

hi,  
have two of this species of fish in my aquarium which i collected from a local estuary. It is around 15 cm long and appears to be a goby. i collected it from nsw, australia but cannot not find what it is and would like to know cause its really cool.
matt


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice goby, Matt.:shock2: I'm not an expert though.:mrgreen:


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I've not seen anything like that offered around here. Looks very nice. In fact I wish they were for sale around here.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

This is a very beautiful and interesting looking goby. Unforunately i personally have never seen a goby like this for sale.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Could you get us a ton of specific pics? It kind of looks to be a jawfish of sorts. Jawfish, blennies, and gobies are all very similar but not the same. I'd like to see the bottom side to see if the fins are fused like a suction cup. If so then it is a goby. But please submit a few hundred or so pics.


----------



## matt_bet (Dec 6, 2006)

thanks for the interest everyone,
i have a few other gobies which i cant identify either?
the colourful goby also turns completly black with a white band along the top of its body when stressed. Its fins are seperated at the bottom but dont have a good photo yet of it with all its fins out but will try and get a good pic. Its territorial and both have set up camp on either side of the tank in their own rock caves.

























This fish is a eastern threefin and they love seaweed and saltwater plants in the tank.










The picture below is a common eastern sand goby (i think) and is extremely easy to keep, they love feeder fish and anything algae.









the picture below is an annoying and extremely stupid toadfish. we have recently gotton rid of them, those who live in australia would know them, they are a pest yet extremely colourful and we thought we would see what they are like, but they cause soo much trouble.










we also have blackfish and starfish and anemenies and urchins and they all live together heaps well. all australian.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

:shock2: Stunning gobies.:shock2:
I like the toadfish best.:thumbsup:


----------



## matt_bet (Dec 6, 2006)

seriously, if you had the toadfish you would be flushing it. not that i did, i let it free humanely. they eat all your plants and ruin your tank.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

matt_bet said:


> seriously, if you had the toadfish you would be flushing it. not that i did, i let it free humanely. they eat all your plants and ruin your tank.


I'm just admiring your toadfish.:mrgreen: Can't go over for brackish and marines anyway.:mrgreen:


----------



## squiggles (Nov 13, 2006)

ur fish are very cool. i love gobies, they're all so interesting. the only goby i have is a violet goby tho. sorry never seen one like yours either.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Do you think it would ship well? Seriously I think I'd want a couple if you could get me a few. Gorgeous fish.


----------



## matt_bet (Dec 6, 2006)

sorry cant do that, im sure that would be illegal. i don't even know what it is.

DOES ANYONE???


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm going to print off these pictures and hit some of my biz resources with it for you. I'll post back if I get any kind of name. I am tempted to say I agree with the chances it is a blenny, but I doubt it's a jawfish. What I know of the 3 different species, it seems to have more blenny characteristics than either jawfish or goby.
What did you say it eats? Does it sift the sandbed for food? Any info you can give me other than the picture will surely help if we want to find a proper ID.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Ah but no characteristic "eyelashes" that many blennies have. Fins not fused then it's not a goby.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Not all of the gobys have fused fins. I found this out years ago when I made the goby my course study for almost a year. I read anything that mentioned the word goby or anything about their environment that I could find both online and off, then wrote an article which is found on my website.
This was not something I remember seeing, but I may be wrong. I am planning to go back and pull all of that research and more, hoping to help ID this fish.
I can't rule out goby just yet.


----------



## matt_bet (Dec 6, 2006)

wow :shock: , thanks heaps,
the two that i have we caught from a local estuary where there were heaps. we werent expecting anything like it in the area but have been proven wrong because there are other fish that we have got that are really tropical considering this is a temperate environment. I have found that they are territorial and i have been feeding them marine algae frozen blocks that they love and have even bitten my finger for. They eat blood worms along with these cichlid pellets we have that are left over from a previous cichlid setup we have done.

i myself think it is a goby becuase firstly it has a structure exactly to all the other plain looking gobies in the area. these other gobies i have listed above (the one eating a fish) and basically the bottom fins (which you seem interested in) there are two, a large red fin at the back and a small fin under its head that allows it to stand up tall. the rest you can see. we have many books at home covering alot of gobies but cannot find it and i thought it was weird considering how great it looks. i dont think it is a jawfish becuase i took a look at other jawfish from australia and it really looked nothing like them, they were alot freaky and different. it does not sift the sand either.

ill post the photos now, enjoy  :








this is the best icture i have of it so far.









i dont have a picture of the fish showing all its fins yet but this goby has the same structure (i think it is a goby anyway, a book i had said it was)









this is another goby looking fish we have caught.









we have a pack of eight of these called stripys, they are really common around our areas.









these are eastern jumping blennies that we saved from a tiny rock pool that had an octopus in it.

and finally heres the a stupid toadfish we had to test the water and have taken back:


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I used to have a few of those stripeys. Funny you mention them because nobody ever believed me. You tell them they are called Japanese stripey fish and they think you are nuts. I've never met anyone else that had them.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

those stripeys look pretty cool to have!


----------

